# Free Bee Clipart - Enjoy!



## jesseakc (Feb 27, 2012)

I've uploaded some images to the Open Clip Art library. I'm using them on a website project I'm working on. They are waived of all copyright and related or neighboring rights under the CC0 PD Dedication. Feel free to use them, modify them, or do what you want with them. All FREE!

http://openclipart.org/collection/collection-detail/jesseakc/7425

These can be used to decorate your products, make labels, build websites, use for advertising, etc. What ever you want. They are all in SVG format that can be modified with illustrator or Inkscape. You can also download the png directly from the site. I'll be adding much more to this collection over time. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the link. It looks like an interesting resource.


----------



## jesseakc (Feb 27, 2012)

Jeanette said:


> Thanks for the link. It looks like an interesting resource.


Thanks. I'm running out of ideas. I'm using these on a website I'm working on about Beeswax. I'm running out of ideas for bee related drawings. Any ideas?


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Have you considered expanding on the existing themes that you have already? For example, you have a sketch of a langstroth hive - you could also draw other hive designs like top bar or skep. The queen bee could also provide additional inspiration such as putting her in a queen cage, showing her surrounded by eggs, or emerging from a queen cell.

Just some thoughts


----------

